# Show off your geckos



## kittybelle (Sep 15, 2015)

Do it! 

I love my little geckos. I have 4 thick tailed geckos and a bynoes and soon getting a southern spiny tail. 







After being misted















Need to get some better photos of the bynoes


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 15, 2015)

Cool gex! I wish I had some, but I need to wait about another 6 months to get the correct license.
I hope more people show off their animals, especially some of the veterans like GeckoJosh and [MENTION=2362]Rocket[/MENTION] .

Bredli


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 15, 2015)

My Oedura marmorata (before anyone says anything I know about his eye).


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 16, 2015)

New Clothes.


----------



## kittybelle (Sep 16, 2015)

Gorgeous

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kittybelle (Sep 16, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Cool gex! I wish I had some, but I need to wait about another 6 months to get the correct license.
> I hope more people show off their animals, especially some of the veterans like GeckoJosh and [MENTION=2362]Rocket[/MENTION] .
> 
> Bredli


Thank you  
These ones are just on a basic license in vic. I want to upgrade to advanced though so I can get some banned n.asper and another kind I can't remember the name of at the moment...but are similar. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 19, 2015)

Crappy potato picture of my asper.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 24, 2015)

Amyae female.​


----------



## turtle (Oct 24, 2015)

Salebrosus


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 1, 2015)

U.milii full hydraulics.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## HiramAbiff (Nov 1, 2015)

One of many


----------



## kittybelle (Nov 12, 2015)

Eddie2257 said:


>


None of the pictures are loading D:

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Stuart (Nov 13, 2015)

Eddie2257 said:


>





Eddie2257 said:


>



Eddie, 

Could you let me know how you are uploading your pictures please? They are only being stored on your PC with a temp link and once you sign off, they are gone.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 13, 2015)

Stuart said:


> Eddie,
> 
> Could you let me know how you are uploading your pictures please? They are only being stored on your PC with a temp link and once you sign off, they are gone.


I was just hitting the quick reply box and using the little photo symbol at the top


----------



## Stuart (Nov 13, 2015)

Eddie2257 said:


> I was just hitting the quick reply box and using the little photo symbol at the top



Thanks Mate,

I just found the error. I'll disable this feature for today while I fix it over the weekend. 

Sorry for the hassle. 

Stu


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Holly.13 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just got my babies a few days ago. The breeder was right; I think geckos may be addictive!  

2x southern spotted velvets (Oedura tryoni)


----------



## kley (Jan 13, 2017)

my levis levis


----------



## kley (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 21, 2017)

Here's mine:
Smooth Knob-Tails




Thick - Tail Geckos


I also keep a female Marbled Gecko but i have no photos of him.


----------

